
All RGB colors in one image - seanalltogether
http://joco.name/2014/03/02/all-rgb-colors-in-one-image/
======
GuiA
The SE thread linked in the post is really worth the read:
[http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/22144/images-
wit...](http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/22144/images-with-all-
colors)

------
devindotcom
There's actually a community of all-RGB pic creators:
[http://allrgb.com/](http://allrgb.com/)

~~~
nwh
This is one of the most bizarre things I've seen in a long time.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Very psychedelic, I'd say.

~~~
Edmond
haha..years ago when I used to do Win32/MFC development I was in the habit of
writing code that painted random pixel colors on my windows desktop...you get
the psychedelic effect if you don't do bit-block transfers but paint directly
to the screen...it was always a fun time wasting activity.

------
nwh
Site is 508'ing. Here's a partial mirror.

[http://archive.is/nZwxl](http://archive.is/nZwxl)

Embedded youtube video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuvFsB4SLhA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuvFsB4SLhA)

~~~
pipeep
I was able to get it to load, and pull it down. Here's a temporary mirror on
my own webserver:

[http://b.enjam.info/rgb](http://b.enjam.info/rgb)

------
80
While the site's down, here's all the RGB colors in one book:

[http://i.imgur.com/kae66HY.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/kae66HY.jpg)

('RGB Colorspace Atlas' by Tauba Auerbach)

------
jonomw
Server seems to be down but found the Google cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ghZGR0R...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ghZGR0R_23sJ:joco.name/2014/03/02/all-
rgb-colors-in-one-image/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
headShrinker
Some of these images in their most basic form are strikingly beautiful. It
reminds me of some algorithmic art Joshua Davis produces. (
[http://www.joshuadavis.com](http://www.joshuadavis.com) )

The OP might consider a more art based context with a potential for high
priced prints and gallery showings.

~~~
userbinator
Reminds me of some of the art in demoscene productions too. Since each image
containing all RGB colours is just a different permutation of the same pixels,
it might make for an interesting effect to animate pixel-swapping to transform
one into another.

Unfortunately at present there's no single monitor that can show all the
pixels of a 4096x4096 image individually...

------
blhack
Server seems unavailable :(

There was a challenge a friend of mine and I had a while back: take an image,
and represent the entire RGB colorspace within that image, without reusing any
colors.

It was a REALLY fun challenge, and I encourage everybody to try it as well.

The way that I ended up winning (ha) was to represent the RGB colorspace as a
3D array, and then unravel that 3D array into a 1D skip-list.

The script read the pixel value at (n,n) of the image, "decide" where this
would exist if RGB was unraveled into 1D, go that that spot, and then either
set the color in the "new" image (if that color was unused) the value in the
array, or read the "skip" destination: the place where the closest unused
color was located.

I believe this was the site that inspired us:
[http://allrgb.com](http://allrgb.com)

~~~
devindotcom
Yep, I posted this link downstream a little bit ago. The processes different
people use are interesting.

What's fun is that we are so tuned to color differences that a slight change
in the algorithm — what color it "resorts to" if the desired one is used —
might produce a small absolute difference (distance-wise on the table) but a
massive perceptual difference, or create a much greater effect far down the
line when greens were exhausted early or unused bright reds are speckling a
neutral zone. Certainly an interesting exercise!

------
hk__2
I’m wondering how much of the visible color space is represented here. 100%?
80% 50%?

~~~
ars
35.9% - look up sRGB for more info.

(!00% of what a monitor can do, but 35.9% of what the human eye can see -
especially greens are lacking.)

Have a look:
[http://www.skytopia.com/project/illusion/2illusion.html](http://www.skytopia.com/project/illusion/2illusion.html)

~~~
BrandonY
I remember being in a computer vision class some years ago where the professor
was explaining to us how RGB fails to capture a wide range of colors. I was
annoyed that his presentation didn't show any examples of these other colors,
and then I realized how I was an idiot.

~~~
bcoates
If your school had invested in compatible projectors, he could have just
installed the plugin:

[http://www.negativland.com/archives/015squant/plugin.html](http://www.negativland.com/archives/015squant/plugin.html)

------
ars
Such an image is smaller than you might think. Uncompressed it's 50.33MB.

It's time to move to 48 bit images.

~~~
hrayr
How well will it compress if every pixel in the image is used only once and is
different?

~~~
brigade
Pretty well if it's a regular layout, depending on algorithm, since almost
every successive pixel is different from the last by exactly one level in one
channel.

~~~
mutagen
Sounds like another fun bit of code golf if some of the more aggressive
compression algorithms aren't already picking up on the bit level changes (I
believe they do).

------
leberwurstsaft
There's this iOS app that generates very similar images, but with some
interactivity. [https://itunes.apple.com/app/rgb-
petri/id423126001?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/app/rgb-
petri/id423126001?mt=8)

------
recursify
I'm getting a 508 error...

But somewhat related, and I think was on HN at some point:
[http://corte.si/%2Fposts/code/hilbert/portrait/index.html](http://corte.si/%2Fposts/code/hilbert/portrait/index.html)

------
gabipurcaru
It's very interesting how our eyes and brain processes colors differently --
for example, I see a lot of green and blue, but less red (though this is
probably due to having a mild case of Protanomaly I suppose).

~~~
dfc
You think the fact that you see less red is _probably_ due to having a genetic
defect that results in poor red–green hue discrimination?

------
jeremyawon
the growth process is similar to something i hit upon a while ago, although i
wasn't trying to present all possible colors:

[https://vimeo.com/699396](https://vimeo.com/699396)

implementing it was kind of my new language self challenge, so i ended up
putting it in the appstore while learning objective-c:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rgb-
petri/id423126001?mt=8&ls...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rgb-
petri/id423126001?mt=8&ls=1)

------
gavanwoolery
Looks the OP used Diffusion Limited Aggregation (DLA)?

------
dlsym
You might also like:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/glitch_art](http://www.reddit.com/r/glitch_art)

------
lelandbatey
Man, that video was really cool! I wish the author had released the source
code for this though, I'd love to know how this was made.

~~~
seanalltogether
The source code was posted here. [http://code.google.com/p/joco-
tools/source/browse/RGBGenerat...](http://code.google.com/p/joco-
tools/source/browse/RGBGenerator)

~~~
lelandbatey
Oh, awesome, thank you for posting the link! I missed it because I didn't look
past the "TODO"... Whoops.

------
antihero
If we could make this as a square, could we not create transforms to perfectly
replicate any filter e.g Instagram, as a map of colours?

------
pattle
I was worried my head might explode with a colour overload, but in the end I
was fine. Pretty cool though

